# Like Button Gone?



## The Jogger (13 Aug 2018)

Why can't I use the like button on threads in Politics & Current Affairs?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Why can't I use the like button on threads in Politics & Current Affairs?



It's there for me.


----------



## User10119 (13 Aug 2018)

Politics & Current Affairs was locked back in November - apart from a momentary reopening in December when one new thread appeared, I think, which might have been when the threads (which had all been disappeared) were reinstated. IIRC the like button disappeared from that board then.

In News & Current Affairs it appears to be there for me.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Why can't I use the like button on threads in Politics & Current Affairs?



[QUOTE 5348701, member: 10119"]Politics & Current Affairs was locked back in November - apart from a momentary reopening in December when one new thread appeared, I think, which might have been when the threads (which had all been disappeared) were reinstated. IIRC the like button disappeared from that board then.

In News & Current Affairs it appears to be there for me.[/QUOTE]

Ahhh yes, wrong politics forum. 

As you were


----------



## The Jogger (13 Aug 2018)

Ah right, I need to change my glasses, thanks.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Aug 2018)




----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 425358


----------

